# Upgrade, separates or new avr.....help!



## mykem1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok people, I know there are many threads here and trust me I have spent hours reading, I think I need a AV psychiatrist.....

To the point, I have Polk rit6's in front csi6 center and rtia6's as surrounds...and a HSU sub

I need a new avr or separates....

Here are my choices......XMC-1 and a xpa-5.............

OR a denon 4520ci to drive it all (after reading sonnys review)

I either pay a grand for the denon, or 2500+ for the separates

Yes I have also been looking at Marantz...

I'm 50/50 music/movies, just want the best of both worlds.....

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

First of all, welcome to HTS. You have come to the right place for a truly supportive atmosphere.



mykem1 said:


> Ok people, I know there are many threads here and trust me I have spent hours reading, I think I need a AV psychiatrist.....


Good one! Any members with a counseling degree? This might be a huge opportunity!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello & welcome!

The difference in cost between the two makes it an easy choice. The Denon wins hands down. With the money you save, invest is room treatments. You'll need to measure your room with REW to know exactly the treatment solution for your room. It is a fantastic AVR. Coupled with room treatments, I think you'll be amazed. And of course, proper speaker placement.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, welcome to the HTS :wave:

The Denon would also be my choice. If for some reason you don't think it has enough power you can simply add a two channel amp to power the mains using the Denons pre outs and the Denon will have no issues doing the rest.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

As someone who started years ago with receivers and tried separates, I can confidently say go with a good receiver. I would also second the suggestion to invest in some good room treatment (GIK Acoustics is recommended).


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

For the average person a good AVR will do fine. Denon makes a good product and I use it as a preamp. nothing wrong with that at all.

Like mentioned more gains are to be made with acoustical treatments.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree... No reason to go with separates. You can also pick up the 4520 pretty cheap now too.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I also agree the Denon is a fine choice. If you are hell bent on going separates don't cheap out by going the Emotiva route as you'd see no difference from a good receiver.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

TheHills44060 said:


> I also agree the Denon is a fine choice. If you are hell bent on going separates don't cheap out by going the Emotiva route as you'd see no difference from a good receiver.


Exactly. Go big or go home


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with the Denon choice mainly because I think you should spend the difference in price on upgrading the Polk's LCR .... the EMOTIVA would be overkill on those speakers...with all due respect the Polk's are a descent speaker and I sell quite a few of the in-wall/in-ceiling models...just my opinion.


----------



## mykem1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info people! Typo for my fronts which are rtii 7's.......still Polk.......deciding now on an avr....done with pioneer and onyko, .......I'm down with a denon, Yamaha, or marantz now............which one? The research goes on.......any favorites? Also, I haven't found a AVR shrink as of yet, this weekend I has a visit with Dr. Coors, not sure how if it will work out, I'll keep you posted.........thanks for you support....

Mike


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

What soured you on Pioneer ?


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

Another vote for the Denon. Invest the money for the front speakers and the room, there is much more SQ to be gained in the speaker-room system compared to the amplifiers.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

While I do have a big love for my SC35 Elite and its Class D ICE amps , I can also say that I sell alot of Denon receivers and IF my Elite died tomorrow, I would replace it with the Denon X4000 and an Emotiva XPA5 ...Mainly bc I love Emotiva amps and I need some serious volume when listening to RUSH in concert BD style.:boxer:


----------



## mykem1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Why would you want to hear rush at such high levels? Btw, Will be my 24th Rush show in July.............

I have a pioneer elite 1120k now, just want to get the latest and greatest and try a mother brand at this point......


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

There is no why.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't crank up the volume too often but when 



 pops up I find myself cranking it up.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I just posted something to this effect in a similar thread, but from what I know the receivers that are coming out these days are getting better and better (in general) and closing the gap to separates. Enough so that unless you have a really high end setup I think you'll do better with a nice receiver and as Tonto mentioned, adding some room treatments. Look for a high level Audyssey version, run the setup, and enjoy!


----------



## mykem1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice.........its a tough choice, yes I don't want to "cheap out" on emotive, I would really like it hear the xmc-1............if I buy separates I'm looking at about 2500...........a good receiver and an amp bout 2000 ish..........a pocket full of money and decisions to make......anyone familiar with the xmc-1? And is a xpa-5 decent?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I've heard the XPA3 in action on my custom builds and it's a very clean and very powerful amp for the money.... XPA5 would be overkill on the Polks IMO... Unless you have to have really high volume levels....


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

In my most humble opinion start out with an AVR, your choice and taste will dictate which one. Probably cannot go wrong with any of the big guys out there. I enjoy Denon and Yamaha, but that does not preclude the others really. Onkyo went through a period of badness, but not sure how they do now.
I still have an old old Pioneer 9700 from the early days and it has never failed me...but it is in the spare room.

Once you up and running, if you find yourself in need of more power, I have no clue why, you can move to something bigger or separates. All AVR's loose power as you add channels, its one of those things, so make sure you have enough power up front and you should be fine. I have an Emotiva XPA5 and probably dont need it but.....I have no coherent reason why at this point.

Do some work on your room and enjoy, we do not need to do everything at once.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^^
Well stated.


----------

